# Merry Xmas and a very Happy New Year to all the Clomid girlies



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm not around very much now until Xmas girls, so just wanted to wish each and everyone of you a fantastic Christmas    

Lets hope in 2007 all our dreams come true.

Thank you to everyone for their help and support this past year


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Happy Christmas to you and everyone else tooxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hope you all have a fabulous Christmas and New Year ...and that 2007 finally brings all our dreams.... 


























Take care
Natasha


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS  

TO YOU ...         

AND TO THE REST OF CLOMID GIRLS              


LOTS OF LUV    KITTY XXXX 

HOPE 2007 IS A BETTER YEAR XX


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope everyone gets what they wish for!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS

HOPING ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE IN [size=30pt]2007

LOVE SUZIE xx[/size]


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wishing all my lovely clomid chicks a VERY Merry Xmas

         

and here's hoping 2007 brings you all a lovely big bump/or bumps!!

lots of 

      


S
xxx

(thanks for being there for me throughout 2006, during the  moments and the  moments - love you all!!  )


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all the Clomid girls

Here is hoping 2007 is truly a fantastic year for you all.

Sarah and Alfie  0604


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wishing all the wonderful Clomid Chicks a Hhappy Christmas and lucky New Year.

                

I hope all our dreams come true next year!

            

Kerry
xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Here's hoping  all our dreams come true in 2007 and I am not sat here typing this next year!!!!!  

Love you all, thanks for being there for me during a crappy 2006!!!!


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS & A VERY VERY HAPPY 2007 TO YOU ALL. WOULDN'T HAVE GOT THROUGH 2006 WITHOUT ALL OF YOUR KIND WORDS AND SUPPORT.

COME ON 2007 - BE THE POSITIVE YEAR FOR US ALL!!!!

​


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all you lovely clomid ladies  
          
and thank you so much for all the support, I have only been on the site a couple of months but it has saved my life.  Bring on 2007 and lets hope we are all on the pregnancy board this time next year.    

Have a great Christmas!   

xxx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS & A VERY, VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL GIRLS! I'm around for the rest of this week and will be on and off during the hols at home! 

Let's hope that 2007 brings us all the      we wish for! 

Keep those + thoughts coming........................

Ros
x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Merry Christmas Everyone

Let's hope the testers left for 2006 get the best Christmas pressies ever    and the rest get   early in the New Year.

Thank to you all for your help don't think I would have made it this far without you all.

Binty


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

I hope all your dreams come true in 2007 - never give up  


Love  Jo xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I thought I better show my face on here 

I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to all my FF for all the help and support over the last 12 months. and also a massive well done to all the ladies who now have bumps on board. It really has  been a roller coaster this year.

                      

Love and christmas hugs

S xxx


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas Ladies.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you all in 2007

         

Toni
x x x x x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

To all the lovely Clomid ladies and ff's in general, 

Thank you sooooo much for making the last 6 months easier to bare, i really don't know what i could have done without your support and advice (even if you didn't given any directly) Just knowing you are all there has helped no end  

Best wishes and baby bumps for 2007 too, here's hoping it's a good one!!

Sam xx


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

i hope u all have a fab christmas and lets hope some wishes come true in 2007


----------

